# Five stupid weapons that were actually made



## RackMaster (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know if they were all "stupid", perhaps just inappropriately used with improper training.  The Liberator pistol, looks like an excellent idea but it could backlash in the end.  And the sticky bomb is a pretty cool idea, if a better way of transportation and handling it prior to use was devised; I'm sure it would have been a favourite. 





> *Five stupid weapons that were actually made*
> 
> _May 19th, 2008_
> They say that human progress is undeniable - we’re alway thinking up new ways to kill one another. But the path to genocide isn’t smooth, so let’s pause to take a look at some of the weapons that didn’t make the cut in man’s endless desire to exterminate his fellow soldier.
> ...


----------

